# Another 'Roman' Conversion



## Poimen (May 9, 2007)

Just as we are reeling from the 'Beckwith' incident, there has been another prominent conversion


----------



## Puritanhead (May 9, 2007)

So, when is the U.S. Navy going to commission the U.S.S. John Calvin CVN-1534?


----------



## kvanlaan (May 9, 2007)

Um, can't get there from here - any chance of someone pasting the info directly to this thread?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 9, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> So, when is the U.S. Navy going to commission the U.S.S. John Calvin CVN-1534?



 


Speaking as a sailor in the USN, probably when Hell freezes over.


----------



## blhowes (May 9, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Um, can't get there from here - any chance of someone pasting the info directly to this thread?



Roman Catholic Scholar Converts to the Evangelical Cause 

Jean Calvin, 25, of Noyon, a leading scholar of the classics and law student in the University of Paris, has reportedly converted to the evangelical cause. A classicist with a bright future before him, Calvin published a promising work on Seneca's On Clemency just two years ago. 

That future has become considerably cloudier of late. Sources tell us that it was likely young Calvin who wrote the provocative sermon given by Nicholas Cop, rector of the University. Since the so-called Affair of the Placards (during which one of the Protestant radicals actually posted a placard on the chamber door of his Majesty!) the authorities are cracking down on the movement and the evangelicals have scattered. Calvin may be living under an assumed name. There are some unconfirmed reports that he has left Paris and may be heading to Basle, a known haven for the Protestant rebels. When contacted, some of the other so-called "humanistas," led by the Dutch scholar Erasmus and Jacques LeFevre d'Etaples, are reported to have rejected the new movement as too radical. Erasmus expressed the strongest measure of disappointment saying, "It seems that another son of the church has been persuaded by Luther's De servo (On the Bondage of the Will). I had hoped to moderate that movement but I guess it isn't happening." LeFevre was less critical saying only, "Calvin is a bright young man. I have high hopes for him." 

Calvin has apparently joined the so-called Protestant movement begun about 13 years ago at Worms by the German monk Luther. Most of the theology faculty in the University reckon that this movement will be short-lived. Said one of the theologians, "We'll crush these people just as we did the Cathars. Why do you think we have an inquisition?" The press office of the Holy See said that they were aware of a disturbance in Paris but had little information about Calvin. 

Students in the University, however, are said to be excited by the news. Said one of them, "He could be a pain. We call him 'The Accusative Case' because he always has his nose in a book. He's always so serious, but If you need help with a translation, he's definitely the 'go-to' guy. He was really wound up about the new theology. I saw him talking to several groups of students about Luther. I hate to see him go. He's a little uptight, but he's a good guy."


----------



## kvanlaan (May 9, 2007)

Thank you, Bob! 

Good article - I would have expected the link to be tominthebox.blogspot.com/etc. etc.


----------



## turmeric (May 9, 2007)

It's worthy of Tominthebox. I was heartened to read it.


----------

